# Flying Wheels Century



## sand-racer (Feb 9, 2006)

I know there will be alot of people out this weekend for the Flying Wheels summer century. Lets sound off.

I will be riding a black and silver cannondale system six with red tires and red and silver bar tape. I also think i will be wearing a WSU or Pacific Bicycle jersey. See you out on the road!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I will be on a yellow and black Argon18 Helium if it's raining.

If not raining, my wife and I will be on matching black and white Look 555s.

If she decides she doesn't want to ride, I'll be on my red Cervelo Soloist Carbon.

That probably doesn't help much.

If you see a little Filipino guy with a mustache and white Bell Sweep helmet w/red Smith glasses, that's probably me.

Which reminds me... I have too many bikes!

Anybody interested in an Argon18 Helium carbon Dura-ace road bike? Or a Salsa Las Cruces scandium Dura-ace/Ultegra cyclocross bike? Or a Salsa Caballero full-suspension scandium XTR mountain bike? (Maybe I should start a new thread....)


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

ill be there. forgot to register so ill be there early to register day of (high number). ill be on a look 461, a hawaiian cycle club jersey, tall dude with a sh*tty pedal stroke

chilli - yes, but i think you are a bit shorter than i am.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm in. Red Cinelli and a Kopp's Cycle Princeton Jersey


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Wish I could join. But getting ready for trial and I am tired just thinking about doing a century.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll be there on my silver/black Cannondale System Six - probably in a yellow long sleeve jersey. I think Mark is the only one I'll recognize of those who posted above... I'll probably do the 65 miler and will be riding to the start line and registering in the morning.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

sh*t registration begins in 5 hours


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Had a fun ride. Saw mr. Concarnage at one of the rest stops. Rode from home so by far my longest ride of the year...and it feels like it.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

so with little sleep in the old sleep bank (see above post) id went and participated in the largest century in wash state. the sleep bit wasnt a concern, ive often done well with early morning rides when i havent slept much, im just kinda a zombie for the first bit. my riding buddy was coming back down from the mountains where he was camping with his family. so we got a little later start than we wanted, i should have taken a nap in my car while waiting. we ride out there alot, so this was just a training ride for some of the events that i have planned later. 

my idea of riding zombie was dashed on the englewood hill where people would, once again, suddenly pop off their bike to walk it, no warning, no pulling over, they jump off, and usually more than one person does it at the same time so you have to pass them on the far left ie the middle of the lane. that crap will wake you up. then i broke a spoke (never buy fsa wheels) on the top and had a very interesting descent down 244 having no back brake and a very wobbly wheel, had it fixed at the first rest stop.

at mile 55, in monroe, i ran into chilli/mark and the group he was wheel sucking (oops) i mean *riding* with. we rode with him for the rest of the ride, we later merged back up with the group he was riding with and had a strong finish.

i felt pretty good on the ride with the exception of the carnation food stop the 2nd time to the base of isaquah -fall city hill (i call it ikky) i think it was the couple of swigs of strawberry banana bug juice at that stop.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

my perennial riding buddy keith









mark/chilli








this was one of the cooler things i saw all day








we blew some of the rest stops and stopped and had some pie and ice cream instead, if youre ever in snohomish have some pie, the girls are cute and flirty and it is some damn fine pie, only downside is the bathrooms are down stairs








oh my gosh, what an appropriate lenses flare, too bad well never see what hes doing with his hand...








this is the best of the over my head pictures ive ever taken, i bet everyone in the pack loved slowing down so the guy pulling can take a picture with no hands


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

kreger said:


> my idea of riding zombie was dashed on the englewood hill where people would, once again, suddenly pop off their bike to walk it, no warning, no pulling over, they jump off, and usually more than one person does it at the same time so you have to pass them on the far left ie the middle of the lane. that crap will wake you up.


I know exactly what you mean - I yelled ahead to tell people to move to the right if they were going to stop. There were people stopping all over the place.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

francios right? i remember the rbr ride last year where i think (not sure) you said it was your first time making it up englewood hill; biking is a nasty bug, i wish more people got bitten the way you seem to have.

rock on


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Everybody pretty much covered it. Why can the weather report never be accurate around here? It's so hard to know how to dress in the morning...

With as many people that show up for this thing, I was pleasantly suprised to run into JP, S2Ktaxi, and Kreger.

The ride went well, the weather stayed nice, but everybody dispersed at the end. I couldn't find anybody in the beer-garden or elsewhere.

So I promised my wife (who did the 50 mile ride, despite only being on her bike twice all season) that I'd take her out to dinner afterwards so we we went to this Mexican-Cuban Fusion place called Alebrije. The skirt-steak in avocado sauce was dee-lish, despite what the waitress said. Later we found that she had grown up in a small Mexican village that was apparently lousy with avocados, and she never wanted to see another one in her life.

Kreger: I'll see you at Mt. Adams. I'd ride with you, but I'm sure you'll be manpiring your way up the climbs and leave me in your dust.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

chilli - i finished up with keith and then went into the beer garden after ordering my shirt (grr) didnt see anyone so we went to chipotle burrito and i had 2 burritos.

see you at adams, 

manpiring, i think it my new favorite term


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

kreger said:


> francios right? i remember the rbr ride last year where i think (not sure) you said it was your first time making it up englewood hill; biking is a nasty bug, i wish more people got bitten the way you seem to have.
> 
> rock on


yeah, big time! Since we rode last Sep, I've built a good foundation up till about 6 weeks ago, then went on vacation and had an injury keeping me off the bike for about 4 weeks and still recovering. Mark (Chili) on the other hand, has gotten rid of some excess mass and is now flying up hills and on the flats!

I've passed the bug on and gotten 2-3 others to buy a bike and they're making progress!


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Everybody pretty much covered it. Why can the weather report never be accurate around here? It's so hard to know how to dress in the morning...
> 
> With as many people that show up for this thing, I was pleasantly suprised to run into JP, S2Ktaxi, and Kreger.
> 
> ...


I have Mt. Adams "penciled" in this year. I am not sure ... but considering it and it will be a weather/other stuff going on decision. What time are you guys starting your ride down there?


----------

